# Since I've taken Robin outside...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...on SUPERVISED romps, there have been some changes:

. He wants out all the time
. He's a lot more lively, animated
. He's come to understand there's neat things, and dangers out there. He's a LITTLE more cautious
. He's met other cats, which is great because he's sociable!
. His sleep and feeding patterns have become more stable.

I'm aware of the risks of letting a cat outside. But I really think there's some...erm...aspects of catness? that can only be unlocked with sunshine on Kitty's fur, and grass under his paws.


----------



## heyitsme123 (Dec 10, 2015)

So fun! I really want to get my girl back outside again. Right now she goes out on the patio in her harness but I'd love to take her out and about so that she could feel the grass again.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

If it can be done safely it's a huge positive in a cat's life.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Today, Robin didn't want to go back in, so he hid under a bush. When he came back out, I had to take him in and de-burr him.


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh poor Robin, looks like you've done it now! I think a bit of sunshine is good for them, but that's the exact reason I don't want to start Charlie going outside, he will want it all the time.....poor Charlie, lucky, lucky Robin!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Maybe you need to build a catio or even a screened cat house?


----------

